# Hymer rear lights



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Has anyone changed over their rear fog lamp and revervsing light to the UK side.
I have checked the posts and cannot find any reference on the subject.
I need to do this for the MOT. It is a 1999 S700.
Thanks.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*rear fog light,s easy .*

JASP!

dont worry mate it is simple you will have to go to a scrappy find any mercedes 309 /410 ect , our,s this is u.k. get the internal reflector this the bulb goes through to fit , got me so far , it is earth and live , live is blue ,,
under the the rear end of the schassis the wire loom should come to an end,. a box . inside you will probably find a blue wire dissconected connect it , this is it .

if you need more in depth detail let me know . i have just completed mine i have now 2 rear fog lights your reverse lights you should check out are you saying they do not work ??

denton.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Yes, I found the junction box under the rear of the chassis, I have now got the offside fog lamp working. The MOT is this morning. 

Thanks.


----------

